# Galvanized iron roofing Installation - Some help for a new comer?



## astream (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi All!


My name is Anna and I just joined the forum. I’m also a new comer to galvanized roofing installation.


I’m still trying to understand it all and our company is still navigating through all the different ways to approach the industry. I was wondering – for those of you heavily involved in the industry, business owner or not, what are some of services, tools, strategies, or latest resources you find helpful or profitable in doing your work or - business if you have one? Online or offline, doesn’t matter, I’m sure there is a lot on both.



Any tips and tricks would be awesome!


Thanks and God bless!


Anna


----------

